# Docutap



## mitchellde (Jun 27, 2013)

I would like to know if anyone uses the EMR program/vendor called DOCUTAP.  If so could you give me some feedback regarding your impressions/opinions?
my email is
debraawm@yahoo.com
if you would rather send me info via e-mail.


----------

